# Turkeys...Those Big Feathered Dogs



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Those of us on the turkey talk thread over at BYC need a place to hang out and gobble during the conversion. I guess I'm the first one here. I know Diluthralphie has joined. Anyone else here?

I should have thought of this sooner and linked it to there before the conversion began. Guess I'll go try to hunt folks down.


----------



## lcertuche (May 9, 2017)

Aww I want some gobblers aka turkeys! I have heard some people say they shouldn't be raised with chickens. Has anyone got any experience with this, good or bad? I would love to here about it.


----------



## mymilliefleur (May 9, 2017)

I'm a fellow BYCer. 
I currently have 6 adult hens and a tom, and a brooder in the house with 12 poults.


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

@casportpony , @Diluthralphie
Do you know of any others, what usernames they might be using here? I think Motorcycle Chick is Duck something...


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Now, how come the @ thingy came up with casportpony, but not Diluthralphie? Weird.


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

lcertuche said:


> Aww I want some gobblers aka turkeys! I have heard some people say they shouldn't be raised with chickens. Has anyone got any experience with this, good or bad? I would love to here about it.


You are supposed to make sure that the disease Blackhead is not carried by your chickens. If it's not in your ground, then you should be good. Apparently my ground is ok.

You also have to watch out for aggression, but I have found that if I introduce new turkeys the same as I would new chickens, they work it out. But in the spring, sometimes toms and roosters will fight. My two did last year, and I kept trying to break it up. Finally I let them duke it out and the rooster figured out to stay away from the tom. After that, it was all good.

Another thing I have found, if you don't have enough willing turkey hens during mating season, your Tim might try mating the chickens. I lost a couple that way, to being crushed.

So it might be a good idea to have an area for separating out troublemakers if problems arise.



mymilliefleur said:


> I'm a fellow BYCer.
> I currently have 6 adult hens and a tom, and a brooder in the house with 12 poults.



Awesome! Please, we want pics! We love those bug-eyes babies!


----------



## casportpony (May 9, 2017)

Finnie said:


> Now, how come the @ thingy came up with casportpony, but not Diluthralphie? Weird.


@Duluthralphie


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Ohhh, I spelled Duluth wrong!! 

Thank you!


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 9, 2017)

I am here!


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 9, 2017)

I have about 150 chickens and 20 turkeys all living together..



And the quoted text did not go..


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> I have about 150 chickens and 20 turkeys all living together..
> 
> 
> 
> And the quoted text did not go..



150 like this you mean?


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Motorcycle chick is this you? @Duckling and Spider


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 9, 2017)

Finnie said:


> @Duckling and Spider


Nope! I understand she is hiding from dangerous people. If she comes over, she will not use her other screen name.


----------



## animalmom (May 9, 2017)

We have a flock of 20 wild turkeys that wander by every so often.  Does that count?  Gobble gobble?


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 9, 2017)

animalmom said:


> We have a flock of 20 wild turkeys that wander by every so often.  Does that count?  Gobble gobble?




Only if you live in the vast wastelands of the north....


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Duckling and Spider said:


> Nope! I understand she is hiding from dangerous people. If she comes over, she will not use her other screen name.



Ha ha! Well if you see her, you can tell her she's welcome to hang out here incognito. We won't tell!


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Apparently we can still send PMs over at BYC! Someone mentioned it and Nifty said it works, but nothing we write there now will transfer. The transfer bus has already left, lol!

So I just PM'd everybody (from the last 3pages) on the turkey talk thread and gave them the link to here. Maybe more will come!


----------



## Hillaire (May 9, 2017)

Hey guys Hillaire here... so I lost 2 more turkey poults today I am going to put some nutridrench in the water an oz to a quart right?  The brooder has plenty of space and underneath the heat lamp is 100.  they have access to feed Im not sure if they are piling at night or what maybe flipping over on their backs when I'm at work so I'm not there to rescue them...It really stinks... at 10$ a bird I hate to lose them... I'm down to 8 now


----------



## Hillaire (May 9, 2017)

@Finnie good looks on the PM lol


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Hillaire said:


> Hey guys Hillaire here... so I lost 2 more turkey poults today I am going to put some nutridrench in the water an oz to a quart right?  The brooder has plenty of space and underneath the heat lamp is 100.  they have access to feed Im not sure if they are piling at night or what maybe flipping over on their backs when I'm at work so I'm not there to rescue them...It really stinks... at 10$ a bird I hate to lose them... I'm down to 8 now



Maybe 100 is too high. Do you have any mentor chickens in with them? It might be worth hurrying out to buy some chicks, any chicks. Turkeys really need to be shown how to eat and drink. 

Nutridrench can give them a boost, IF they drink it. But it's not going to perform miracles. If they don't eat and drink on their own, they are doomed. You may want to give them a drop straight to the beak. And you can mix up some feed into some Nutridrench water and give them wet mash. It might help them with their fluid intake. Just don't let it sit and spoil under the lamp. 

Good luck!


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 9, 2017)

Finnie said:


> Ha ha! Well if you see her, you can tell her she's welcome to hang out here incognito. We won't tell!


I have not actually met her. Is it okay if I stick around?



Hillaire said:


> Hey guys Hillaire here... so I lost 2 more turkey poults today I am going to put some nutridrench in the water an oz to a quart right?  The brooder has plenty of space and underneath the heat lamp is 100.  they have access to feed Im not sure if they are piling at night or what maybe flipping over on their backs when I'm at work so I'm not there to rescue them...It really stinks... at 10$ a bird I hate to lose them... I'm down to 8 now


My dear, 90* is sufficient for the first week. Depending on their rate of feathering, they may even prefer cooler. 
Nutridrench straight into the mouth. Be careful not to aspirate them. That means basically drowning them. 
Good luck!


----------



## molpet (May 9, 2017)

Hi I made it
Thanks for the invite


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

*Trying my hand at posting a photo. My favorite Tom.*


----------



## rjohns39 (May 9, 2017)

Hi folks.  Thanks for the invite Finnie.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 9, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> Only if you live in the vast wastelands of the north....


I have turkeys, then. Lots. Too many.


----------



## rjohns39 (May 9, 2017)

Need a little help with odd behavior... I have an RP hen burring her head and fanning her feathers.  Up until this week she was constantly sleeping during the day.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

rjohns39 said:


> Need a little help with odd behavior... I have an RP hen burring her head and fanning her feathers.  Up until this week she was constantly sleeping during the day.View attachment 32517


Sounds broody.


----------



## mustangrooster (May 9, 2017)




----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 9, 2017)

mustangrooster said:


> View attachment 32526


Why is your turkey so angry?


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 9, 2017)

I'm here! Thanks for sending me the link @Finnie


----------



## mustangrooster (May 9, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> Why is your turkey so angry?



She didn't like that I was sitting right in front of her with some chicks...she stood there staring at me for 20 minutes


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

Duckling and Spider said:


> I have not actually met her. Is it okay if I stick around?


Of course!  The more the merrier!  


molpet said:


> Hi I made it
> Thanks for the invite


Glad you made it! 


oldhenlikesdogs said:


> View attachment 32491
> 
> *Trying my hand at posting a photo. My favorite Tom.*


He's beautiful.  There is a pair of blue slates on my CL.  I've been tempted to respond to it.


rjohns39 said:


> Hi folks.  Thanks for the invite Finnie.





Auroradream26 said:


> I'm here! Thanks for sending me the link @Finnie


Yay! Glad you both made it!  It's starting to feel like home here now.

I'm really liking this multi-quote thing. I mean, we could multi quote before, but the feature to highlight parts and then the quote button pops up is cool.  Of course, I had to switch to the PC, because it's too hard to highlight stuff on my phone.


----------



## Finnie (May 9, 2017)

rjohns39 said:


> Need a little help with odd behavior... I have an RP hen burring her head and fanning her feathers.  Up until this week she was constantly sleeping during the day.View attachment 32517


It almost looks like she's squatting for you, although her posture is a little different.


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 10, 2017)

mustangrooster said:


> She didn't like that I was sitting right in front of her with some chicks...she stood there staring at me for 20 minutes




I do not like the quote system...TOOO old for changes!!!


I can't get what I want to quote.

The RP looks broody to me, I think she thinks she already has babies..



Maybe the angry hen just does not care for the food she is forced to eat???


I hope this is a better format when we get back on BYC...




 


I thought I better make sure Eileen is on this server. She would never forgive me otherwise....


----------



## holm25 (May 10, 2017)

Still trying to figure this all out... Not a fan of the notifications or quotes but I am sure I will get use to it...

Anyways hi everyone! Mr. T should be a dad any moment now!


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 10, 2017)

holm25 said:


> Still trying to figure this all out... Not a fan of the notifications or quotes but I am sure I will get use to it...
> 
> Anyways hi everyone! Mr. T should be a dad any moment now!




If you reply instead of quote the message comes through. I found this by accident.


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 10, 2017)

To me this format is just too "busy" for me to enjoy it. I need things simple.


----------



## holm25 (May 10, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> If you reply instead of quote the message comes through. I found this by accident.


Thanks Ralphie


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> To me this format is just too "busy" for me to enjoy it. I need things simple.


For once I agree with you.


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 10, 2017)

oldhenlikesdogs said:


> For once I agree with you.


No! That isn't possible.


----------



## babsbag (May 10, 2017)

I true BYH addict is going to join the turkey world. I have been raising chickens for a while and added ducks last year. I am even a member on BYC, met one of my closest friends on there about 8 years ago... I have about 50 chickens.

Turkey questions.


So how do I know if my flock has Blackhead?  Should I just assume that they do. They free range on about 1/4 acre. 

Is worming my chickens to rid them of the cecal worm enough to prevent a potential problem? I understand that I can use Fenbendazole in the water for this. That is doable. 

I only want to raise a few and hope to get one to butcher this fall...to start. It doesn't have to be broad breasted. I am looking for some poults locally as I waited to long to order from the feed store. Breed suggestions? Red Bourbon is on Craigslist right now if they still have some. 
Thanks for any tips.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 10, 2017)

Finnie said:


> I'm really liking this multi-quote thing. I mean, we could multi quote before, but the feature to highlight parts and then the quote button pops up is cool. Of course, I had to switch to the PC, because it's too hard to highlight stuff on my phone.


Thank you so much for telling me (us)!!


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 10, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I true BYH addict is going to join the turkey world. I have been raising chickens for a while and added ducks last year. I am even a member on BYC, met one of my closest friends on there about 8 years ago... I have about 50 chickens.
> 
> Turkey questions.
> 
> ...


Blackhead is in the soil. Afraid I can't remember the symptoms right now. I wouldn't assume anything. Just consider it if something seems off (you can ask around to see if anyone has a problem with it).
BR are heritage, and will be ready for butcher as early as six months, but they will be small. A good time is more 18 mos. That is a matter of taste though. Some will say twelve. 
Midget Whites are another good breed. Especially for a small family.


----------



## oldhenlikesdogs (May 10, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I true BYH addict is going to join the turkey world. I have been raising chickens for a while and added ducks last year. I am even a member on BYC, met one of my closest friends on there about 8 years ago... I have about 50 chickens.
> 
> Turkey questions.
> 
> ...


Most times you won't know if blackheads is in your soil until you try turkeys out. I believe the head darkens than they become lethargic.

I don't know if working your chickens will help, I think long term it's not a sustainable way. You could just keep them on separate ground if you find you have a problem.

Heritage grow slow and as mentioned will be a small carcass. Broad breasted are best for butchering, heritage are best for keeping a sustainable flock. 

Bourbon reds are friendly birds. I like mine. 

There are basically 3 types of turkeys, midgets, broad breasted, and heritage, which come in many colors, varieties and breeds, but all share a similar body type and growth rate. They can reproduce, so can the midget white.


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 10, 2017)

holm25 said:


> Mr. T should be a dad any moment now!



YAY! pictures are required lol.  

My last turkey hatch of the year is due on Friday (they'll hatch Thursday though, they always do). People are going to be fighting over them. I swear, at least 8 people are interested in them and they all want 6....there's only 8 eggs lol

Its also my first and only muscovy duck hatch too.I've never done ducks so we'll see how this goes


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 10, 2017)

babsbag said:


> I only want to raise a few and hope to get one to butcher this fall...to start. It doesn't have to be broad breasted. I am looking for some poults locally as I waited to long to order from the feed store. Breed suggestions? Red Bourbon is on Craigslist right now if they still have some.



It may be a bit late in the season to get a heritage type and still have time to grow him to a good size. You would be lucky to get 12 lbs dressed out. I know this one from experience. We did just butcher or 2 year old BR tom a couple weeks ago and he dressed out at 20 lbs. They still get big, they just take more time.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 10, 2017)

The big dog is down to one duck egg.


----------



## babsbag (May 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info on breeds. 12-14 lbs is about what I buy in the stores when I can find them that small. I will look at the BB ones, but haven't seen any locally for sale. I was going to order through my feed store but life seriously got in the way of my month of April so it never got done. Shipping for just a few poults is pretty cost prohibitive and I certainly don't need any more chickens. I have 27 home grown in the brooder now and probably close to 50 adults. I throw away a lot of eggs as it is. 

As far as blackhead goes, I don't have another place for the turkeys to live that is predator proof and has water available and shelter.  Maybe this just isn't meant to be.


----------



## rjohns39 (May 10, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Thanks for the info on breeds. 12-14 lbs is about what I buy in the stores when I can find them that small. I will look at the BB ones, but haven't seen any locally for sale. I was going to order through my feed store but life seriously got in the way of my month of April so it never got done. Shipping for just a few poults is pretty cost prohibitive and I certainly don't need any more chickens. I have 27 home grown in the brooder now and probably close to 50 adults. I throw away a lot of eggs as it is.
> 
> As far as blackhead goes, I don't have another place for the turkeys to live that is predator proof and has water available and shelter.  Maybe this just isn't meant to be.


Not sure how far you are from woodland, but here's a URL to heritage breeders in CA.http://www.spnusa.com/certification.html#certified  There may be more in training and they might be willing to sell older poults that won't make it as breeders.


----------



## babsbag (May 10, 2017)

thank you. I am about 2 hours from Woodland so that is totally doable. I will check them out.


----------



## rjohns39 (May 10, 2017)

Here's a silly question...  Ralphie, how do you cook your birds?  Conventional wisdom says low and slow--but I found an 18th century recipe that called for hot and fast.  I've been unable to get heritage birds until I grew them myself.  So I'm planning on experimenting.  Always interested in your thoughts.


----------



## Finnie (May 10, 2017)

babsbag said:


> As far as blackhead goes, I don't have another place for the turkeys to live that is predator proof and has water available and shelter. Maybe this just isn't meant to be.


I wouldn't rule out having turkeys just yet. Ask your local county extension office if there have been any reports of blackhead in your area. Of course, they might not know if people don't report it, but if it doesn't exist in your area, then you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## babsbag (May 10, 2017)

@Finnie  Good point. I asked at the feed store and got a blank stare in reply. I will look for the extension office and see what they know. Thanks


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 10, 2017)

Finnie said:


> I wouldn't rule out having turkeys just yet. Ask your local county extension office if there have been any reports of blackhead in your area. Of course, they might not know if people don't report it, but if it doesn't exist in your area, then you don't need to worry about it.


Thank you! I wanted to say that earlier, but I was so sure that I was wrong about who to contact.


----------



## Finnie (May 10, 2017)

babsbag said:


> @Finnie  Good point. I asked at the feed store and got a blank stare in reply. I will look for the extension office and see what they know. Thanks


Yeah, I thought about telling you to ask at the feed store if they know anyone who raises chickens and turkeys together, but I didn't think it would be much of a lead. BUT, if you stalk other feed buyers there, you might see someone buying turkey feed (game starter?) and ask them if they have chickens too.


----------



## Finnie (May 10, 2017)

Duckling and Spider said:


> Thank you! I wanted to say that earlier, but I was so sure that I was wrong about who to contact.


I think I maybe Ralphie once said that his state vet that does the testing doesn't even know where blackhead is and isn't. (It might not have been Ralphie. Maybe it was someone on my state thread.)

So county Ag extension and state vets might not know, but that's where you can try to ask.


----------



## Memphis (May 10, 2017)

Howdy!!  I'm here....another turkey refugee from. BYC


----------



## rjohns39 (May 10, 2017)

Welcome...


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 10, 2017)

Blackhead requires earthworms at one point in their cycle. No earthworms, No Blackhead.  I live in the middle of a sand dune, A worm can't get within 10 miles of me....


----------



## rjohns39 (May 10, 2017)

Folks,  If you want a laugh and truly feel like a refugee, then check out this thread...  https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/i-hate-to-say-this-but.35897/


----------



## Memphis (May 10, 2017)

Holm.....where are those Mr. T babies!!!!  I'm dying to see them!  Rjohns...Aurora & R2elk have cooked heritage.  It would be interesting to know how everyone cooks their birds.

Speaking of...did R2elk make it over


----------



## rjohns39 (May 10, 2017)

Memphis said:


> Holm.....where are those Mr. T babies!!!!  I'm dying to see them!  Rjohns...Aurora & R2elk have cooked heritage.  It would be interesting to know how everyone cooks their birds.
> 
> Speaking of...did R2elk make it over


I invited him with you, but have not seen him yet...


----------



## rjohns39 (May 10, 2017)

Folks,  The DW and I have spent the day playing front end loader (aka buckets and shovels)...  I think its time for some crown on the rocks and rest in the ether chair.


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 10, 2017)

Memphis said:


> Holm.....where are those Mr. T babies!!!!  I'm dying to see them!  Rjohns...Aurora & R2elk have cooked heritage.  It would be interesting to know how everyone cooks their birds.
> 
> Speaking of...did R2elk make it over


I am sure you meant to say where are Ethel Jr's babies...


----------



## Memphis (May 10, 2017)

Your right Ralphie!  I wanna see those little bug eyed babies!  Those hens, Ethel Jr. & the other, are gorgeous.   So is Mr. T!!  

Feedman...you here somewhere??


----------



## Memphis (May 10, 2017)

Daisy's new glamour shot!


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 10, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> Blackhead requires earthworms at one point in their cycle. No earthworms, No Blackhead. I live in the middle of a sand dune, A worm can't get within 10 miles of me....



Yes but having earthworms doesn't mean that there's automatically blackhead either. We have worms out the butt but still have no problems with turkeys and chickens together


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 10, 2017)

rjohns39 said:


> Folks, If you want a laugh and truly feel like a refugee, then check out this thread... https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/i-hate-to-say-this-but.35897/



I saw that thread earlier lol.  I don't know about you guys but I don't plan on staying and invading. I like my BYC lol


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 10, 2017)

Memphis said:


> Holm.....where are those Mr. T babies!!!! I'm dying to see them! Rjohns...Aurora & R2elk have cooked heritage. It would be interesting to know how everyone cooks their birds.



We cook ours based on this info. Our birds have been fantastic so far 
http://www.marysturkeys.com/Roastinginstructions.htm


----------



## Memphis (May 10, 2017)

Aurora...I remember the pics you posted of the roasted birds....theu looked Great!
Yeah...I'll hang out here till BYC is back up.  But not staying....although it's been fun snooping around.


----------



## Finnie (May 10, 2017)

Memphis said:


> Howdy!!  I'm here....another turkey refugee from. BYC


Memphis!  Yay!


----------



## Finnie (May 10, 2017)

Memphis said:


> Holm.....where are those Mr. T babies!!!!  I'm dying to see them!  Rjohns...Aurora & R2elk have cooked heritage.  It would be interesting to know how everyone cooks their birds.
> 
> Speaking of...did R2elk make it over





rjohns39 said:


> I invited him with you, but have not seen him yet...



R2Elk sent me a PM on BYC saying he would not be coming to BYH.  He will see us all when we get back.


----------



## Finnie (May 10, 2017)

Auroradream26 said:


> I saw that thread earlier lol.  I don't know about you guys but I don't plan on staying and invading. I like my BYC lol





Memphis said:


> Yeah...I'll hang out here till BYC is back up. But not staying....although it's been fun snooping around.


I was thinking I might look around at the rest of the forum and see what might interest me to read.  But I don't think I would spend as much time here as on BYC.  I just might like to see what other farm animals are like.  I've always wished I could have goats and sheep and mini stuff.  I recently discovered a couple of neat pig breeds.  However, I can't have all those animals here and it will probably just make me want to move to a real farm more than I already do.


----------



## holm25 (May 10, 2017)

Well turkeys take a neck of a lot longer to hatch than I expected so no babies yet but they're working on it! I have lots of broodies sitting on Turkey and Guinea eggs. 

I actually kicked my Guineas out into our loaving shed today. They made so mad.. My Buckeye rooster has not tail and a really bloody butt... Dumb Guineas...


----------



## Turtle Rock Farm (May 10, 2017)

holm25 said:


> Well turkeys take a neck of a lot longer to hatch than I expected so no babies yet but they're working on it! I have lots of broodies sitting on Turkey and Guinea eggs.
> 
> I actually kicked my Guineas out into our loaving shed today. They made so mad.. My Buckeye rooster has not tail and a really bloody butt... Dumb Guineas...


Guineas taste good.. just sayin.


----------



## holm25 (May 10, 2017)

Turtle Rock Farm said:


> Guineas taste good.. just sayin.



I like them too much to eat them... They are good when they're outside but pains when I'm confinement...


----------



## Finnie (May 11, 2017)

holm25 said:


> Well turkeys take a neck of a lot longer to hatch than I expected so no babies yet but they're working on it! I have lots of broodies sitting on Turkey and Guinea eggs.
> 
> I actually kicked my Guineas out into our loaving shed today. They made so mad.. My Buckeye rooster has not tail and a really bloody butt... Dumb Guineas...


Poor rooster. : (


----------



## Bluekat2u (May 11, 2017)

I have 22 chickens living with a pair of bourbon turkeys we just got, the people we got the turkeys from used to house them with the chickens, so the turkeys kept escaping the turkey run and joining the chickens, so I finally gave in and let them stay.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 11, 2017)

Bluekat2u said:


> I have 22 chickens living with a pair of bourbon turkeys we just got, the people we got the turkeys from used to house them with the chickens, so the turkeys kept escaping the turkey run and joining the chickens, so I finally gave in and let them stay.


LOL! At least it cuts down on cleaning time. And... more room for animals!!


----------



## Memphis (May 11, 2017)

Holm, hope that wasn't one of your show bucks.  Waiting for those turkey babies!!


----------



## holm25 (May 11, 2017)

Finnie said:


> Poor rooster. : (



Thanks



Memphis said:


> Holm, hope that wasn't one of your show bucks.  Waiting for those turkey babies!!



Sadly it was. But I wouldn't be able to show him until this fall anyways...


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 11, 2017)

I just pulled 6 little bowling poults out of the hatcher  They all coordinated their hatch and hatched at the exact same time apparently lol. There are still 3 more eggs in there though I think one is a dud. The other two are pipped.

I also checked on a duck egg that had unzipped halfway this morning but never went any further. It died mid zip. I'm hoping the others have better luck. It's my first and only duck hatch this year and I'd like to get a couple to hatch.

I also took the cast off of Pebble's baby (CCL cockerel) with the broken leg today. His leg was broken right at the ankle. It was swollen and purple and moved at extremely unnatural angles. It's only been 12 days since I put the cast on but you know how fast they grow. He only used 1 leg for the first 3 or 4 days before he started putting any weight or pressure on it at all. He's been jumping, perching, escaping the brooder, and running around like it wasn't bothering him anymore for a few days now. It's amazing how quickly they can heal. Once his cast was off, he just laid there for a few minutes before he got up and started walking around...like nothing was ever wrong. I won't be putting a new cast on, just because of how difficult it was to do the first time (and remove) but he'll be staying in the newborn brooder for a couple more weeks to limit him. I'm glad that I didn't just put him down like I had considered. Maybe he'll grow up to be a stunning young man  He's very friendly now lol


----------



## micah wotring (May 11, 2017)

Hey guys! I left the turkey thread on BYC (along with others) so as to focus more on school but I'm pretty much done with school for the year so I might be joining again when the site is back up! Anyway, those 6 turkey eggs never hatched. I'm not sure what their problem was. I forgot to spray them with lystorine so maybe that was it. I've got 14 more in there now and a hen(chicken) sitting on a few more. Hoping for some poults soon. Oh, and my muscovy drake attacked Ronan (in avatar) yesterday! He lost quite a bit of blood but after some doctoring he is looking better.
Anyway, there you are.  A ramble of turkey talk from the past few weeks.


----------



## rjohns39 (May 11, 2017)

Auroradream26 said:


> I just pulled 6 little bowling poults out of the hatcher  They all coordinated their hatch and hatched at the exact same time apparently lol. There are still 3 more eggs in there though I think one is a dud. The other two are pipped.
> 
> I also checked on a duck egg that had unzipped halfway this morning but never went any further. It died mid zip. I'm hoping the others have better luck. It's my first and only duck hatch this year and I'd like to get a couple to hatch.
> 
> I also took the cast off of Pebble's baby (CCL cockerel) with the broken leg today. His leg was broken right at the ankle. It was swollen and purple and moved at extremely unnatural angles. It's only been 12 days since I put the cast on but you know how fast they grow. He only used 1 leg for the first 3 or 4 days before he started putting any weight or pressure on it at all. He's been jumping, perching, escaping the brooder, and running around like it wasn't bothering him anymore for a few days now. It's amazing how quickly they can heal. Once his cast was off, he just laid there for a few minutes before he got up and started walking around...like nothing was ever wrong. I won't be putting a new cast on, just because of how difficult it was to do the first time (and remove) but he'll be staying in the newborn brooder for a couple more weeks to limit him. I'm glad that I didn't just put him down like I had considered. Maybe he'll grow up to be a stunning young man  He's very friendly now lol



You are way more advanced at first aid than I am...  One of my ILs has a dislocated or backward formed hip...  It's learning to walk with it and I'm terrified to try and reset it.  It has full range of motion in the knee, ankle and toes and appears to be able to put pressure on the hip to help raise itself up.  I can't feel any separation at the hip.


----------



## Auroradream26 (May 11, 2017)

rjohns39 said:


> You are way more advanced at first aid than I am...  One of my ILs has a dislocated or backward formed hip...  It's learning to walk with it and I'm terrified to try and reset it.  It has full range of motion in the knee, ankle and toes and appears to be able to put pressure on the hip to help raise itself up.  I can't feel any separation at the hip.



Aww, poor thing! I haven't been able to successfully help any with hip/knee issues yet so I have no advice for you  I also have one chick (silkie) with a bum leg right now. I can't feel anything wrong or out of place but it won't use is one leg. It's happy, healthy,  and getting around ok with one leg so I've just left it alone for now. Not sure what to do for him.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 11, 2017)

Auroradream26 said:


> I just pulled 6 little bowling poults out of the hatcher  They all coordinated their hatch and hatched at the exact same time apparently lol. There are still 3 more eggs in there though I think one is a dud. The other two are pipped.
> 
> I also checked on a duck egg that had unzipped halfway this morning but never went any further. It died mid zip. I'm hoping the others have better luck. It's my first and only duck hatch this year and I'd like to get a couple to hatch.
> 
> I also took the cast off of Pebble's baby (CCL cockerel) with the broken leg today. His leg was broken right at the ankle. It was swollen and purple and moved at extremely unnatural angles. It's only been 12 days since I put the cast on but you know how fast they grow. He only used 1 leg for the first 3 or 4 days before he started putting any weight or pressure on it at all. He's been jumping, perching, escaping the brooder, and running around like it wasn't bothering him anymore for a few days now. It's amazing how quickly they can heal. Once his cast was off, he just laid there for a few minutes before he got up and started walking around...like nothing was ever wrong. I won't be putting a new cast on, just because of how difficult it was to do the first time (and remove) but he'll be staying in the newborn brooder for a couple more weeks to limit him. I'm glad that I didn't just put him down like I had considered. Maybe he'll grow up to be a stunning young man  He's very friendly now lol


----------



## Finnie (May 12, 2017)

I have a broody question. Both of my turkeys are sitting on hidden nests. One of them has spent the last two nights on hers, and so far the other one has been back in the pen each night at lockup. (I imagine that is temporary.)

Could I give them chicken eggs from my incubator that are in lockdown to let them hatch? Will that trigger them to advance to the motherhood stage without all the weeks of sitting? Or do I need to let them sit for at least a while? One week? Two?

Right now they are hoarding their own infertile eggs. I'm assuming I can swap some of those out for chicken eggs and they would keep sitting. 

I wish I still had a tom.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 12, 2017)

The chances of them being okay to raise a clutch so soon are low. I believe 3 days short for chickens, and turkeys can deal about one week early. 
Some birds need to feel an egg hatch to bond.


----------



## Finnie (May 12, 2017)

They would definitely be hatching the eggs themselves. Hopefully they won't crush them. 

My other thought was to let them sit the whole four weeks to keep them out of trouble longer. I think I can fence off the one's nest safely. The other one would be tough. But since she's not sitting yet, I might be able to move her to a better spot and confine her.


----------



## Finnie (May 12, 2017)

Change of Plans!!

I found a tom to buy on CL! I'm going Monday to get him. Now I'm going to disrupt their nests so they will hopefully be ready to start over when they meet him. 

He is a Phoenix! Time to go play with the turkey calculator.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 12, 2017)

Finnie said:


> Change of Plans!!
> 
> I found a tom to buy on CL! I'm going Monday to get him. Now I'm going to disrupt their nests so they will hopefully be ready to start over when they meet him.
> 
> He is a Phoenix! Time to go play with the turkey calculator.



Is it a no no to remind you that quarantine is a good idea? Though I don't dispute wanting (NEEDING!!) fertile eggs.


----------



## Finnie (May 12, 2017)

Duckling and Spider said:


> Is it a no no to remind you that quarantine is a good idea? Though I don't dispute wanting (NEEDING!!) fertile eggs.


It's not a no no! You are right, it is a good idea. I encourage other people to do it. But I don't have anywhere far enough away from the other birds for it to do any good. Sometimes I will keep new birds penned up separately, to acclimate, but there is still only ever wire separating them. 

If there is any question of him looking sick or having nasties, then I just won't buy him.


----------



## Finnie (May 12, 2017)

Swan was not happy about being pulled off her nest at bedtime! In the dark, I could count at least 14 eggs there!! I will get a better count in the morning. I don't imagine any of them would still be good for eating.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 12, 2017)

Finnie said:


> It's not a no no! You are right, it is a good idea. I encourage other people to do it. But I don't have anywhere far enough away from the other birds for it to do any good. Sometimes I will keep new birds penned up separately, to acclimate, but there is still only ever wire separating them.
> 
> If there is any question of him looking sick or having nasties, then I just won't buy him.


I don't 100% of the time. Occasionally I simply forget. I would feel awful if you meant to, and forgot. Of course I'd be sorry if anything happened regardless.  You know what I mean!


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 12, 2017)

Finnie said:


> Swan was not happy about being pulled off her nest at bedtime! In the dark, I could count at least 14 eggs there!! I will get a better count in the morning. I don't imagine any of them would still be good for eating.


Only one way to know!


----------



## Finnie (May 13, 2017)

Ewwww!


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 13, 2017)

I honestly can't stand eating an egg from under a broody after one day. Often sooner.


----------



## Finnie (May 13, 2017)

I think I'll scramble them up and feed them to the flock. There were actually 13.


----------



## Duckling and Spider (May 13, 2017)

Good idea.


----------



## JRNash (May 13, 2017)

I just put ALL the broodies (15 so far) in a cool down pen. I DO NOT want to try balut!!!!


----------



## JRNash (May 13, 2017)

Finally got a hanging scale. Here in the next few days I will select the two midget whites that will be used for breeding. Ive got one Tom that I'm hoping is in the 12 to 13 lb range.


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 13, 2017)

Finnie said:


> It's not a no no! You are right, it is a good idea. I encourage other people to do it. But I don't have anywhere far enough away from the other birds for it to do any good. Sometimes I will keep new birds penned up separately, to acclimate, but there is still only ever wire separating them.
> 
> If there is any question of him looking sick or having nasties, then I just won't buy him.




I do it 100% of the time... Make a double wire fence even keeping them 15 feet apart helps. most viruses travel through touch or touching poop..

I know you can't see a virus!..  It does not need to be Fort Knox...


----------



## holm25 (May 14, 2017)

Well Mr. T had another baby hatch. Really pretty one... No clue what color it is... Looks like a bronze almost...


----------



## Duluthralphie (May 14, 2017)

holm25 said:


> Well Mr. T had another baby hatch. Really pretty one... No clue what color it is... Looks like a bronze almost...




Pictures?



When if not now?


----------



## Finnie (May 14, 2017)

holm25 said:


> Well Mr. T had another baby hatch. Really pretty one... No clue what color it is... Looks like a bronze almost...





Duluthralphie said:


> Pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> When if not now?



Yes! Pictures, please!


----------



## holm25 (May 14, 2017)

Duluthralphie said:


> Pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> When if not now?





Finnie said:


> Yes! Pictures, please!



I will try get them uploaded tonight... If not in the morning...


----------



## holm25 (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Auroradream26 (May 15, 2017)

Very cute Holm! Maybe a red bronze or rusty bronze?


----------



## Bantambird (May 15, 2017)

Alright, I missed the poultry forums. I'm doing my last spring hatch(for now, unless broodies), and I'm thinking about further modifications to my 1202.


----------



## Bantambird (May 15, 2017)

A basket of poults.


----------



## micah wotring (May 15, 2017)

holm25 said:


> View attachment 34201


Oooh, I love that one in the third pic!! I'm kind of obsessed with cool colors on animals.


----------



## holm25 (May 15, 2017)

Ethel Jr. is broody... Boy oh boy... She is going to be nasty with babies... She isnt terribly nasty to me yet but she tried attacking my little cousin when he picked up another broodies baby... Yikes

Oh and she went broody in the most convenient spot! Right in front of my feedroom/cage room door!


----------



## Finnie (May 15, 2017)

Awesome poults and broody hen, Holm!

I just got back from my 3 1/2 hour road trip to buy my new tom. I don't know, I think I must be the most naive trusting individual that ever walked the earth. I wouldn't lie to a buyer, and when I think someone seems like a nice person, I believe that they're not lying to me either. Plus, I'm sure that I see what I want to see, and gloss over anything that detracts from it. 

So I saw a kind of rough looking turkey, with a few bugs near his vent, but since I'd already convinced myself I wanted him, I didn't turn around and walk away. No, I brought him home with me. I asked the man how old he was and he said about two years. I now believe that to be a lie. He kept explaining that he looks a little beat up because it's mating season and he's been fighting with the other toms. Which I bought, because they would fight, right? When there's three toms and not many hens that I saw. 

And the guy had him caught up in a cage, but now i think that was so I couldn't get a very good look at him. Cuz now that I have him home, I can see that he must be quite old. His beak looks brittle and worn down. His face looks, I don't know, old? And his legs look scaly. I dosed him up good with ivermectin, and I'm hoping that if he just has scaly leg mites, then maybe getting that cured will make him look a lot better. But if it's old age, well, there's only one cure for that!

So I did put him in quasi-quarantine after all. He'll spend at least a week, maybe two letting the ivermectin kill off his mites, and then I'll see if he's fit to meet my other birds. Of course, they will still meet through the wire, but at least there will be no body contact yet. 

I wasn't too worried about the few bugs I saw near his vent. That's something I treat my own birds for occasionally anyway. I'm pretty sure the ivermectin will take care of those. 

But he doesn't look nearly as nice as he did in the pictures that the man supposedly took on "Friday". That bird had beautiful feathers, and this guy is in serious need of a moult! So just another sign that the guy was being dishonest on purpose. Unless maybe since he had him shut in a dog crate overnight, that might have torn up all his feathers. Hard to believe one night would shred them that bad though. 

So, I will take some photos of him after I go detox my car. 

Hey, and I noticed that while I was gone, BYC went back up! So since I doubt anyone will come back to this thread anymore, I will copy and paste this over there.


----------

